# g8553



## babesjano (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi! Im asking some questions for another co-worker...we are having a difference in opinion in our office re the E-prescribe code G8553. She has read ...refer to this code as a "service"- therefore we coders in the office believe it should be documented in the chart, like all other services. We have Docs marking this off on the encounter form as being done but it is not documented in the chart. We have even created a place in the template for this code to be marked. So is documentation required? Second issue.....she has read that when using the G code the dx used should match the drug prescribed. True? and last ?..... She has also read that this code can be used more then once during an encounter when they prescribe more then one Rx?


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 13, 2011)

babesjano said:


> Hi! Im asking some questions for another co-worker...we are having a difference in opinion in our office re the E-prescribe code G8553. She has read ...refer to this code as a "service"- therefore we coders in the office believe it should be documented in the chart, like all other services. We have Docs marking this off on the encounter form as being done but it is not documented in the chart. We have even created a place in the template for this code to be marked. So is documentation required? Second issue.....she has read that when using the G code the dx used should match the drug prescribed. True? and last ?..... She has also read that this code can be used more then once during an encounter when they prescribe more then one Rx?



The G8553 can only be used if an electronic rx has been prescribed at the encounter on the same date of service.  Within the note in EMR there should be documentation that a rx was transmitted to the pharmacy during an E/M encounter.  An example I can give is for a pt with chronic conditions one of which is DM type 2, and the provider has documented 250.00 as one of the dx, since this is one of the conditions that the patient was being seen for on this dos.   

Let's say this same pt is been seen for an acute problem such as bronchitis and the provide prescribes meds for that issue, I would expect/hope to see the dx of bronchitis in the a/p since this what the pt was been seen for.

You can always look at CMS website or your local carrier website for further information on reporting the G code as well. I am not at work and don't have access to that link on hand but they have had teleconferences regarding this  as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 13, 2011)

*found a link*



babesjano said:


> Hi! Im asking some questions for another co-worker...we are having a difference in opinion in our office re the E-prescribe code G8553. She has read ...refer to this code as a "service"- therefore we coders in the office believe it should be documented in the chart, like all other services. We have Docs marking this off on the encounter form as being done but it is not documented in the chart. We have even created a place in the template for this code to be marked. So is documentation required? Second issue.....she has read that when using the G code the dx used should match the drug prescribed. True? and last ?..... She has also read that this code can be used more then once during an encounter when they prescribe more then one Rx?



http://www.cms.gov/ERxIncentive/06_E-Prescribing_Measure.asp#TopOfPage


I did find a link on CMS for you to view... hope this helps a lil...


----------

